

Ecommerce isn't just for Websites - Threadless Vending Machines - replicatorblog
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2011/11/ecommerce-isnt-just-for-websites-threadless-vending-machines/

======
probitymike
I am in love. Can't wait until I actually have some money to buy these shirts.

------
bobbles
These things would make a killing at music festivals.. if you could stop
people breaking them / vandalising them long enough to sell some stock

